# taktir [sic] etmek



## glowofsky

hi,

can you please translate this sentence in english,

insanlarin unuttugu onemli olan sey taktir etmektir.

l wrote this sentence like this, if l am wrong, please make me correct.

the important thing forgotten people is to be appreciated.

thank for helping


----------



## Volcano

*Is to appreciate

Takdir etmek - To **appreciate*


----------



## Artigh

...forgotten *by the *people...


----------



## kalamazoo

Does this sentence mean "People forget how important [a thing]  it is to be appreciated" or "THe important thing for people who have been forgotten is to be appreciated." (Yes, I know, kind of loose translations, but two different ideas in English.)


----------



## glowofsky

thanks a lot


----------



## snowdrop

The important thing people forget is to appreciate...


----------



## kalamazoo

Thanks! Yes, now that you tell me what it means, it seems perfectly obvious.  

I guess then a translation would be "The important thing that people forget is to show their appreciation" (because appreciate in English needs to take an object).


----------



## Volcano

*Yes, is to **appreciate (something), but we don't know the object in the main sentence
*


----------



## glowofsky

Artigh said:


> ...forgotten *by the *people...


 
l think your one is correct, l know english but sometimes l am confused,

the important thing forgetton by people is to be appreciated.

yes it seems correct.

thanks ok.

l dont want use "which" word, l like to make reducing the sentence.

this sentence normally, the important thing which is forgetten by people is to be appreciated.

thanks again
take care ok


----------



## glowofsky

kalamazoo said:


> Thanks! Yes, now that you tell me what it means, it seems perfectly obvious.
> 
> I guess then a translation would be "The important thing that people forget is to show their appreciation" (because appreciate in English needs to take an object).


 
l know what "appreaciate" means but sometimes l am confused while l am reducing sentences. 

l talked my friend about football
thing meaning is playing good football. people forget that is just game and argue about football many times. l wanted to say, people should appreciate playing good football. 

thanks meaning is too clear, you tried to help me so l said to all "thanks".
it is just kindly behaviour. that's it.

now, you know the topic.


----------



## chrysalid

By the way, one should distinguish "takdir" from "taktir" since the latter means "distilling", from the Arabic root qTr - to drop (said of liquids).


----------



## glowofsky

chrysalid said:


> By the way, one should distinguish "takdir" from "taktir" since the latter means "distilling", from the Arabic root qTr - to drop (said of liquids).


 
ok, thanks for waking me up because l care meaning.
you are absolutely right that they have different meaning..

my one is 'takdir' not 'taktir'. sorry to write wrongly. although my writing was wrong, everybody understood me correctly.


----------



## chrysalid

glowofsky said:


> ok, thanks for waking me up because l care meaning.
> you are absolutely right that they have different meaning..
> 
> my one is 'takdir' not 'taktir'. sorry to write wrongly. although my writing was wrong, everybody understood me correctly.


 
This is quite a common mistake. I often pronounce it wrong myself. It is not easy for a native speaker of Turkish to pronounce "takdir" correctly in daily speech. Anyway, everybody will understand you perfectly either you write or pronounce it as "taktir".


----------



## kalamazoo

I may be confused by now, but if I understand the idea correctly, a better English translation would be

The important thing that people forget is to be appreciative.  (i.e. to be appreciative, not just critical)


----------

